# plan B



## rfayec (May 30, 2008)

Could someone tell me the code they use for Plan B?
Thanks Rhonda


----------



## heatherwinters (May 30, 2008)

*Plan B*

Can you be more specific in your question?


----------



## rfayec (May 30, 2008)

What CPT or HCPCS code? I know it's not a J code. The only other code I could find was an S code from the HCPCS book.


----------



## Kris Cuddy (Jun 23, 2008)

It's my understanding that Plan B is available over the counter for women who are 18 and over, and must be supplied in the format of a prescription for a pharmacy to fill if the patient is 17 or under.

If you're giving it in your office to someone 18 or over, it will be a non-billable out-of-pocket expense to the patient.

Kris


----------

